# carrera 1/43



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

heres one me and my son were messin around with over the weekend


----------



## buzz09 (Aug 15, 2010)

Cool! I'm a big fan of 1/43 scale.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I've been racing 1/43rds for 12 years . I'd like to see more disscusssion of this scale on Hobbby Talk . 

How many more 1/43rd scale racers do we have here ??????????????

The new SCX cars are leaving the ARTIN and Carrera products behind . We use thw ARTIN chassis' for scratch building and find ourselves converting the Carrera's that we have over to the SCX concepts with a guide flag and same volt motors .

Has anyone seen the new SCX Trans Am cars ?????????

Gonzo


----------



## scoobe dog (Jul 17, 2010)

I've been racin' 1/43 cars for a few years. I also make my own 1/43 vacuum formed bodies. By far, my choice is Artin. Why Artin, because I beat on the competition with them. Yes, they are modified, but you gonna modify any 1/43 slot car. Your not gonna get one out the box that is killer.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

*1/43 at Target*

I have dabbled in 1/43 but my focus and space mainly allows me HO. That said I like 1/43 as well. 

I have seen at least 3 new sets at Target stores around Seattle in the last few weeks. A "Cars" set with Lightning McQueen and Chick Hicks. A Police chase set with a cop car and a Mustang. (almost bought that one for the Mustang) and another NASCAR set. The first 2 sets are Carrera and the last SCX.

Later, The wish I had more space to set up all of my Scales Rockinator


----------



## scoobe dog (Jul 17, 2010)

1/43 is good for not having much space. You can build a great track layout in 1/43 in a tight spot. You can look up american slot car world and get the car sperate if you don't want to by the track set. Toys r us has carrera battery sets aswell. Target is hit and miss when it comes to slot cars. Toy's r us has carrera and fast lane, fast lane is an artin clone. American slot car world has carrera and scx. All of JWL Slot Car's 1/43 track is artin compatible.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

so so who is jwl that is compatable with artin


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

okracer - JWL is an HT sponsor. They sponsor the Box Stock & Collecting forum. This is their site http://www.jwlslotcars.net/


----------

